# سلسلة / ميكانيكا .. لأصحاب المزاج العالي فقط .....



## محمود مرزوق (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة الكرام / أعضاء وزوّارملتقي المهندسين العرب .. المحترمين .....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدني اليوم أن أبدا مع حضراتكم عملا في الخير أتمنّي أن يدوم طوال العمرإن شاء الله

فأنا أخوكم / محمود أحمد إبراهيم مرزوق .. مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي وإنتاجصناعي تخرّجت هذا العام في أحبّ الأقسام إلي قلبي أو لنقل حصلت عليالبكالوريوس في أحبّ المجالات إلي قلبي ألا وهو مجال التصميم الميكانيكيوالإنتاج الصناعي

وإيمانا منّي بأنّ تداول العلم وتبادله بين الناس يثريه ويغني صاحبه وعنتجربة ناجحة سابقة في هذا المجال قرّرت أن أبدا في مشاركة إخوتي وأحبابي فيهذا الملتقي المبارك بما يفتح به الله عليّ معهم

وبعد خبرة طويلة مع المنتديات رأيت أنّ أكثر ما يفيد روّاد المنتديات بغرضالعلم والتعلّم هي المواضيع المسلسلة بحيث نتناول في كلّ لقاء نقطة معيّنةوبناءا عليه بدأت التجهيز لبعض السلاسل التي سنتناولها سويّا إن شاء اللهوكلّها تركّز علي الناحية التعليميّة في المقام الأوّل

بينما تعتبر الصفة الأساسيّة التي أتمنّي أن تتّصف بها المناقشات هي صفةكسر الجمود وتحرير الفكر

فدائما ما يجلس الطالب ليتلقي المعلومة ثمّ يقوم بحلّ مسائل وتمارين عليهابينما أعزّ وأندر ما قد تجده هو فرصة لك أو محاولة منك لسبر أغوار هذا الذيتدرسه

لماذا هو هكذا...

لماذا قيمة الباي مثلا تساوي 3.14

هل سألت نفسك من قبل هذا السؤال

هل تذكر أوّل مرّة عرفت فيها قيمة الباي

كان هذا من زمن بعيد

أيعقل أن يتخرّج مهندس من كليّة الهندسة وهو لا يعرف لماذا قيمة الباي 3.14

أو لماذا مثلا تفاضل سين تربيع يساوي 2 سين

لماذا ...

لماذا ........

هل لأنّنا تعلمناها هكذا

إذن فلنتخيل أنّها لم تكن موجودة من الأساس واحتجنا للبحث عن حلّ لها

كيف سنحصل علي هذا الحلّ

كيف فكّر فيها من كان يعيش قبلنا بمائتي عام أو يزيد

وهل هم بوضعهم قوانينها وصيغها .. فتحوالنا بابا للعلم .. أم أغلقوا أمامنا بابا للفكر

هل تعيشون معي الآن يا أحبابي هذه المأساة

توقّفت قليلا الآن لألملم شتات أفكاري فأنا أشعر باعتصار الألم لقلبي عليشباب أمّتي

ولذا نويت واستعنت بالله أن أبدا مع حضراتكم هذه السلسلة كبداية خفيفةيغلّفها المرح والتشويق بينما ستكون السلاسل القادمة إن شاء الله أكثر فيالصميم ولذا فضّلت تأجيلها إلي أن يحين وقتها إن شاء الله

وإلي هنا أتمنّي أن أكون ضيفا خفيفا عليكم وأن أفيد وأستفيد

وقبل الختام أطرح علي حضراتكم سؤال حلقتنا اليوم وهو

نعرف جميعا أنّ مقاس الورقة القياسيّةالتي نستعملها هو 297*210

لماذا هذا المقاس بالذات

أو لنقل بشكل آخر

لماذا مقاس الورقة القياسيّة الأساسيّة أو الأي زيرو هو 1189*841

ولمزيد من التوضيح تخيّل أنّه لا توجد بعد مقاسات قياسيّة لورق الرسم أوالطباعة ثمّ بحثوا عن أفضل مهندس يفتيهم في هذا المجال فلجؤوا إليك لتجيبعن هذا السؤال

وما نطلبه من حضرتك ليس هو أن تجيب علي السؤال

ولكن أن تشرح لنا كيف ستفكّر في هذا الموضوع

حتّي ولو لم تصل لنتيجة ولكننا نريد أن نري كيف ستفكّر أو ما نسمّيهمنهجيّة التفكير العلمي أو الميثودولوجي

أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم

وسعيد بانضمامي لكم

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## لالولا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورييين


----------



## khaledmenshawy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى محمود
اولا رقم الباى يساوى 22\7 او 3.14 هو عند رسم او دائرة بنصف قطر معين بالبرجل
نحضر فتلة ونضعه من بداية نقطة على الدائرة حتى النهاية ونقيس الفتلة على المسطرة
نقسم طول الفتلة على طول القطر يطلع نسبة الباى


----------



## محمود مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم / لالولا

العفو أخي الكريم

اخوك

الأخ الكريم / khaledmenshawy

شكرا للتوضيح أخي الكريم

ولنا لقاء مطوّل مع الباي إن شاء الله

وطبعا كلام حضرتك صحيح بخصوص قيمة الباي

ولكن لا ننسي سؤال الحلقة الأساسي وهو بخصوص مقاسات الورق

كما أذكّر الأخوة بأنّ المطلوب هو شرح منهجيّة التفكير وليس النتيجة المباشرة

أخوكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## frindly heart (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يتبع ....


----------



## محمود مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يبدو أنّ السؤال صعب شويّه ولذا سأقوم بالإجابة عنه

 الأخوة الكرام / 

يجب علي المهندس أن يدرك بعقله ويشعر بقلبه أنّه دينامو هذا العالم المتقدّم

فكلّ ما يحيط بك من لحظة ما تفتح عينيك بالصباح إلي أن تعود للفراش ثانية في المساء هو نتاج فكر وجهد مهندس في أحد المجالات

وعادة ما تدور المسائل والاستشارات وتعود في النهاية لمكتب مهندس في تخصّص ما ليبدي فيها رأيه

وها نحن اليوم تطرح علي مكتبنا استشارة من صانعي الورق لتحديد المقاسات القياسيّة لورق الطباعة

هذا الورق الذي سيستخدمه الطبيب في مستشفاه والقائد العسكري في خندقه

والذي سيستخدمه الطالب في مدرسته والمحاسب في شركته

هذا الورق الذي ستدوّن عليه سجلات التاريخ

قد دارت الدائرة وعاد إليك أيّها المهندس لتضع عليه المقاسات التي ينبغي عليه أن يكون عليها

وقد كان من قدّم هذه الاستشارة إليك علي موفور الثقة وكامل اليقين بالعلم بأنّك أهل لها وكفؤ

فأنت أيّها المهندس قد درست العلم وخبرت العمل وبقرارك هذا فإنّك تغيّر مسار التاريخ

نعم يا أخي

اعتزّ بنفسك وبقراراتك وأعمالك فأنت تؤثّر في هذا الكون باعتبارك .. مهندس .....

ونعود للإجابة علي سؤال الحلقة السابقة

مقاسات الورق القياسيّة

طبعا الجميع يعرف أنّها 297 * 210

ليست هذه هي المشكلة

ولكن كيف تفكّر لو أنّك كنت أنت من طلب إليه هذا الطلب

فلنبدأ

بسم الله

بداية هل سيكون الورق مربّعا أم مستطيلا

بالطبع سيكون مستطيلا

لماذا

لأنّ كلّ ما يواجه الناس في حياتهم العمليّة بخصوص الورق هو إمّا رسما أو كتابة

والرسومات عادة ما تأخذ شكل الأفق أو الشكل الذي تراه العين عندما تنظر لأيّ جسم وهذا الشكل أقرب إلي شكل المستطيل عن غيره نتيجة وجود عينين للإنسان علي مسافة من بعضهما حوالي عشرة سنتيمترات

أمّا بالنسبة للكتابة فعادة ما تأخذ شكل مستطيل رأسي نتيجة حرص الإنسان علي صغر المسافة بين نهاية السطر وبداية السطر التالي وإلا سيتوه القارئ ولن يستطيع تحديد السطر التالي

بمعنّي أنّك عندما تنظر بعينك لآخر كلمة في السطر الأوّل يجب أن تكون عينك علي إطّلاع علي أوّل كلمة في السطر التالي

كمّّا أنّه توجد نسبة مثالية بين طول وعرض المستطيل الذي تحبّه العين وتألف رؤيته وهذه النسبة حوالي 1.6 فوجوه البشر تأخذ هذا الشكل وهذه النسبة ولذا يستريح الإنسان لرؤيتها فالله قد خلق الإنسان علي أكمل صورة

إذن وصلنا في أولي خطواتنا المنهجيّة للتفكير إلي أنّ الشكل سيكون مستطيلا

السؤال الثاني

ما هي مساحة هذا المستطيل

وللإجابة علي هذا السؤال نقول أنّنا سنختار مساحة يسهل للجميع تداولها بالقسمة والضرب حتّي يسهل حساب المساحات المشتقّة منها كنصفها وربعها أو ضعفها وهكذا

فلنختر أن تكون المساحة مترا مربّعا واحدا

إلي هنا وصلنا في منهجنا لحلّ المشكلة إلي أنّ الورقة القياسيّة ستكون مستطيلا مساحته مترا مربّعا واحدا

ونأتي للسؤال الثالث والأهمّ

ما هي النسبة بين طول هذا المستطيل وعرضه

وهنا تظهر الآراء الكثيرة وتتضارب فيما بينها

قد يقول قائل يكون الطول نصف العرض ويقول آخر بل النسبة الذهبيّة 1.6 ويقول ثالث بل 3 / 2 ويقول رابع وخامس

فكيف نفصل في هذا الموضوع

نقول أنّ مقاس الورقة القياسيّة أساسا سيتمّ تقسيمه إلي مقاسات أخري كلّ ورقة نصف مساحة الورقة الأكبر منها


أليس كذلك


 طيّب .. هذا جميل .....

ما المطلوب إذن

المطلوب أن يتمّ رسم رسمة ما علي ورقة أي زيرو ويكون عندنا القدرة علي تصغيرها بنفس النسب بين أبعادها لنرسمها علي ورقة أي وان مساحتها نصف مساحة الورقة إي زيرو

فالمقصود بهذا أنّ النسبة بين طول وعرض الورقة الإي زيرو تساوي النسبة ين طول وعرض الورقة الأي وان

نعم

فكيف نحسب هذه الحسبة

فلنلاحظ سويّا هذا الشكل



http://www.4shared.com/photo/VeMxnIVC/__online.html


من الشكل نلاحظ أنّ


A / B = B / 0.5A


أي أنّ


B^2 = 0.5A^2


A^2 = 2B^2


A = B * 2^0.5


أي أنّ


الطول يساوي العرض مضروبا في جزر اتنين


أيّ أنّ النسبة بين الطول والعرض تساوي جزر اتنين



وبناءا عليه يكون بالنسبة للورقة من المقاس الأصغر


العرض القديم يصبح طول والطول القديم نصفه يصبح عرض


أي أنّ الطول الجديد يساوي B والعرض الجديد يساوي 0.5A


B / 0.5A = B / 0.5 * B * 2^0


يساوي جزر اتنين أيضا


إذن انتهت المشكلة


والباقي تحصيل حاصل


نقول


مساحة الورقة تساوي الطول في العرض


A * B = B * 2^0.5 * B


تساوي مترا مربّعا أو 1000000 مم مربّع


إذن قيمة العرض تساوي


840.896


ويكون طول الورقة هو نفس القيمة مضروبة في جزر اتنين


أيّ يساوي


1189.2


وهكذا يكون مساحة الورقة التالية هي 841*594


والورقة التالية أو الأي تو 594*420


والأي ثري 420*297


والأي فور 297*210


والأي فايف 210*149


ثمّ 149*105


والأي سفن 105*74


وهكذا


أتمنّي أن أكون وفّقت في الشرح


كما أتمنّي أن يدرك الجميع أنّ المقصود ليس ذكر معلومات معروفة بالفعل للجميع فالجميع يعرف أنّ مقاسات الأي فور هي 297*210


لكن المقصود هو دراسة كيف فكّر من كان قبلنا حيال مشكلة هندسيّة


والهدف من ذلك هو تدريب عضلة التفكير الهندسي المنهجي في عقولنا


بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله


أخوكم


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## frindly heart (23 ديسمبر 2010)

محجوز الرد بعد القراءة

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد بن عايض (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك....


----------



## obied allah (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الله عليك يس ياريت ابدا على طول فى التصميم والذى نرجوه منك ايضا هو التوضيح بالرسم على هيئة قطاعات وليست ايزومتريك لان الجميع يعرف شكله لكن القطاعات افضل فى الافادة


----------



## IBRA88 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يا حودة واحشني جداااااااا.اخبارك ايه؟ وبتعمل ايه الايام دي؟
مشكور يا ريس علي الموضوع وعلي المعلومات دي


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

انت طولت علينا جامد في الشرح والمقدمة الطويلة بس بجد موضوع مفيد جدا وانا هسالك سؤال ليه قسموا السنتيمتر الي 10 ملليمتر ليه مكانش 4او 5 او اي رقم غير 10


----------

